# 1991 sentra GXE parts



## megamoose4 (Jul 20, 2008)

hey im new here and i just got a 1991 sentra GXE, its in decent shape but i want to make it look better. do any of you guys know where i could get a mesh grille or some eyelids. it runs fine but it could use some cosmetics. if you guys could help it would be great.


----------

